#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Replication in SQL Server

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Replication is a process or method to synchronize the data across multiple servers. Replication is done by a replica set. A replication maintains the same data set. Replica sets provide redundancy and high availability with multiple copies of data on different database servers. 

Replication removes dependencies from a single server so replication protects a database from the loss of a single server. 
Replication provides a mechanism to recover from hardware failure and service interruptions. 

Replication is also used to increase the read capacity. 

Replication provides choices for the client to select a different server for reading and write operations. Replication maintains copies in different data centres to increase the locality and availability of data for distributed applications.

Can you give some examples of the SQL Replications?

Thank you!

----------

